# Topics > Related topics > AI computer systems and supercomputers >  Super-giant AI, LG AI Research, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - LG AI Research

----------


## Airicist

"LG AI Research Rises to the Challenge of Super-giant AI"

May 20, 2021

----------

